# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  روش استفاده از jquery

## s.Jabbari

سلام
من تازه کار هستم
میشه یک نفر روش دانلود و استفده از jquery رو توضیح بده

----------


## ebrahim_6465

سلام دوست عزیر

لینک زیر، فایل اصلی و در واقع همون کتابخونهjQuery رو دانلود کنید:
jQuery Version 1.3.2 (بهتره رایت کلیک کنید و “سیو تارگت از” رو انتخاب کنید :دی)
بعد از دانلود، فایل رو باید unzip کنید تا برسید به یک فایل با پسوند js که در واقع همون فایل اصلی کتابخونه jQuery هست.
خوب حالا یک قدم پیشرفت کردیم. یه مقداری فهمیدیم jQuery چیه و فایل کتابخونه رو هم حالا روی کامپیوتر خودمون داریم. مرحله بعد استفاده از این فایل و چند تا مثال کوچک میباشد.
این فایل باید در هر صفحه ای که میخواهید از jQuery استفاده کنید، در فایل HTML خودتون، به اون یه ارتباط بدید و حتما بهتر از 

<script type=”text/javascript” src=”jQuery1.3.2.js”></script>من میدونین که این کار رو باید به صورت زیر انجام داد:

کد:

و حتما باز هم میدونید که این کد رو باید در قسمت <head> قرار بدید و در بخش src باید آدرس فایل jQuery رو داد.
بسیار خوب، حالا ما کتابخونه رو نصب کردیم و میتونیم از قابلیت هاش استفاده کنیم.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
پاسخی که دادن درسته، اما من پیشنهاد می کنم jQuery رو بدین شکل استفاده کنید:

<script type="text/javascript" src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.4.2/jquery.min.js"></script>

بدین ترتیب نیازی نیست تا فایل مورد نظر رو مستقیما Download کنید. اما اگر خواستید اینکارو کنید، آخرین نسخه رو از سایت خود jQuery دریافت کنید. در نهایت، حتما Web Server رو برای GZip کردن این فایل، Config کنید تا حجم فایل رد و بدل شده روی خط، فقط 24KB باشه.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> سلام.
> پاسخی که دادن درسته، اما من پیشنهاد می کنم jQuery رو بدین شکل استفاده کنید:
> 
> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.4.2/jquery.min.js"></script>
> 
> بدین ترتیب نیازی نیست تا فایل مورد نظر رو مستقیما Download کنید. اما اگر خواستید اینکارو کنید، آخرین نسخه رو از سایت خود jQuery دریافت کنید. *در نهایت، حتما Web Server رو برای GZip کردن این فایل، Config کنید تا حجم فایل رد و بدل شده روی خط، فقط 24KB باشه.
> * 
> موفق باشید.


سلام 

آقاي موسوي در اين مورد كانفيك وب سرور براي GZip كردن توضيح ميدين ؟ در صورتي كه از پلاگين ها استفاده كرده باشيم ، آنگاه باز هم ميتونيم با اين روش اونها رو فشرده كنيم ؟

همچنين ميشه بگيد چرا چند تا CDN داريم ؟ آيا تفاوتي دارد كه از كدام CDN استفاده كنيم ؟

مرسي

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام. آقاي موسوي در اين مورد كانفيك وب سرور براي GZip كردن توضيح ميدين ؟ در صورتي كه از پلاگين ها استفاده كرده باشيم ، آنگاه باز هم ميتونيم با اين روش اونها رو فشرده كنيم؟ همچنين ميشه بگيد چرا چند تا CDN داريم ؟ آيا تفاوتي دارد كه از كدام CDN استفاده كنيم ؟ مرسي


سلام.
برای GZip کردن دو روش وجود داره (که من ازش مطلع هستم). روش اول، config کردن IIS بدین منظور هستش که اینجا برای IIS6 و IIS7 توضیح داده شده. (Hosting های معروف هم همشون بصورت پیش فرض اینو Enable کرده اند و نیازی نیست نگران این موضوع باشید).

روش دوم، انجام همین عمل بصورت دستی و با استفاده از یک HttpModule هستش که Stream پاسخی که به Client بر میگرده رو Compress کنه و header لازم برای اطلاع Browser از این مساله رو Set کنه و ... این مساله هم در این سایت توضیح داده شده.

در مورد سوال بعدی، یعنی اینکه آیا می تونیم با این روش بقیه فایلها رو هم فشرده کنیم، یا خیر بله، شدنی هستش. اما بعنوان مثال، GZip کردن JPEG ها کار بیهوده ای هستش، اما تفاوت رو میشه تو GZIP کردن HTML ها، CSS ها و JS ها مشاهده کرد.

اما چرا چند تا CDN داریم... اصلا CDN چی هستش؟ فرض کنید شما سایتی دارید که مخاطبین زیادی از سراسر دنیا داره. سرور شما تو Phoenix هستش و کاربری داره از تهران به سرور شما متصل میشه. اگر قرار باشه Packet ها، این مسیر طولانی رو از Node های مختلفی که سر راه قرار دارن طی کنه و به ماشین شما برسه، اونوقت صفحه ای که شما مشاهده می کنید، خیلی کندتر از Load شدن صفحه ای هستش که فردی در ایالت Arizona داره از سایت شما می بینه. پس چی کار میکنیم؟ میاییم چند تا سرور رو پخش میکنیم تو جاهای مختلف دنیا تا اطلاعات مورد نیاز کاربر، از محل نزدیکتری (از نظر فیزیکی) به کاربر Serve بشه، بدین ترتیب بسته ها مسیر کمتری رو طی میکنن و سرعت Load صفحه، (برای کاربر تهرانی) بالا میره. تو Yahoo، انتقال اطلاعات static به CDN باعث رشد 20% ای یا بیشتر response-time شده - طبق ادعای Yahoo. 

CDN Service Provider های زیادی وجود دارن که اینکارو قبلا برای شما انجام دادن. یکی از اونها، Akamai هستش، دیگری Limelight Networks و ... در مورد تفاوت هم، خوب البته که تفاوت دارن. وقتی من وبلاگ خودم رو میسازم، چون رو سرورهای Google اونو Host کردم، بدون شک ترجیح میدم از CDN های Google استفاده کنم. اما اگر قراره از یکی از این Service Provider ها این سرویس رو بگیرم، ترجیح میدم کیفیت، قیمت و ... اونها رو با هم مقایسه کنم و بین اونها، اونی رو انتخاب کنم که به مزاجم سازگاره. :)

موفق باشید.

----------


## s.Jabbari

ممنون از همه دوستان
حالا چطوری تو visual studio 2008 ارش استفاده کنم؟؟

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> ممنون از همه دوستان
> حالا چطوری تو visual studio 2008 ارش استفاده کنم؟؟



يعني چي !؟ فرقي نداره . شما ميتونيد تو هر اديتوري حتي Notepad از اون استفاده كنيد .

من از اينجا شروع كردم . پيشنهاد ميكنم شما هم از اينجا شروع كنيد .با تنها چند ساعت وقت گذاشتن درك خوبي از اون خواهيد داشت .

----------

